# Dell Axim X30 Companion CD



## struggling (Nov 2, 2001)

Anyone know where I can obtain a replacement Companion CD for my Dell Axim X30, please?
Can't find anything on Dell's website. Was hoping there might be an .iso file to download - wishful thinking!
Cheers.


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

did not find the disk. but i did find a forum dedicated to Dell AXIM. you may want to try looking there.

http://www.aximsite.com/boards/


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Contact Dell. You're not going to be able to download it for free anywhere because it contains a copy of Outlook which isn't free software. You can download ActiveSync for free on Microsoft's website.


----------



## struggling (Nov 2, 2001)

Thanks, both - a big help.
Cheers.


----------

